# Working on .........



## rdabpenman (Jan 2, 2017)

Doing up a few more Antique Brass Lever Action's using Curly Maple and Testors Waterslide Decal paper. Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04064%20Custom.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2017)

Very Nice - love the colors


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 2, 2017)

Simply beautiful! Love your presentation. Chuck


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2017)

Nice work, Les -- I can see these being very popular.


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 2, 2017)

rdabpenman said:


> Doing up a few more Antique Brass Lever Action's using Curly Maple and Testors Waterslide Decal paper. Finished with 6 coats of MINWAX Clear Satin Polyurethane using my Dipping Method.
> 
> Les
> 
> http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04064%20Custom.jpg


Les those are beautiful!!! Can you give details on the Testors water slide decals? Can you buy those decals or are you using the paper to make your own?


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Les those are beautiful!!! Can you give details on the Testors water slide decals? Can you buy those decals or are you using the paper to make your own?


 @Clay3063 
I'm not Les but I'll help a little. You can find the Testors at Hobby Lobby , Michaels etc but I get mine from online. Scale your picture that you want to the size you need and print on regular printer paper, cut it out and test fit it on your blank for accuracy. Once satisfied with the proof, add the Testors to the printer and print on it. Be sure to let the ink dry for a little while and then spray it with a sealer. I use Krylon Crystal Clear. I let that dry overnite and then cut out and apply the decal per Testor's instructions. I've used both Laser jet and inkjets with great success on both. Mostly I use an inkjet (Epson Stylus is what I now have). Be sure to let the decal dry completely on the blank before finishing. I've used CA to finish it, casting it in clear resin and also Les' dipping method.

This is mostly general info but it should whet your appetite

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> @Clay3063
> I'm not Les but I'll help a little. You can find the Testors at Hobby Lobby , Michaels etc but I get mine from online. Scale your picture that you want to the size you need and print on regular printer paper, cut it out and test fit it on your blank for accuracy. Once satisfied with the proof, add the Testors to the printer and print on it. Be sure to let the ink dry for a little while and then spray it with a sealer. I use Krylon Crystal Clear. I let that dry overnite and then cut out and apply the decal per Testor's instructions. I've used both Laser jet and inkjets with great success on both. Mostly I use an inkjet (Epson Stylus is what I now have). Be sure to let the decal dry completely on the blank before finishing. I've used CA to finish it, casting it in clear resin and also Les' dipping method.
> 
> This is mostly general info but it should whet your appetite


Thank you Barry. And since you mentioned Les' dipping method and I have heard about it from several others, perhaps you or Les could explain that. And BTW, thanks for the how to on the decals. I've seen that stuff at Hobby Lobby. Just didn't pay much attention to it. Wish I had now.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> ... perhaps you or Les could explain that.


Les wrote it up a while back, search in the classroom forum and you'll find it

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 2, 2017)

@Clay3063 - if you weren't able to find it, here's the LINK (I was on my phone earlier, it's a bear to use the search function on that tiny screen with my fat fingers)


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 2, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> @Clay3063 - if you weren't able to find it, here's the LINK (I was on my phone earlier, it's a bear to use the search function on that tiny screen with my fat fingers)


Yes sir. I found it. Good stuff. Going to try it soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 2, 2017)

duncsuss said:


> @Clay3063 - if you weren't able to find it, here's the LINK (I was on my phone earlier, it's a bear to use the search function on that tiny screen with my fat fingers)


I don't do the internet on my phone. It will. I just don't. Except to check the weather or something like that. LOL.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 3, 2017)

This is how I do my Decal work.
Also a revised edition of my Dipping Method.

Les

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks Les


----------



## Sirfishalot (Jan 4, 2017)

Very nice work Les!

JayT


----------

